# Fluorite dust



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi~ So I've been issues with Fluorite dust in my 10 gal planted tank~ It was really bad the first day (Monday), but I've done two water changes since then and washed/replaced the mechanical filtration in the internal filter daily, and now it's pretty clear. I can see all the way to the back of the tank and across its length from one end to the other. You can still tell that it's dusty though.

My question is, should I wait for it to become perfectly clear before adding the fish in? Or is it too much to expect it to become perfectly clear within a short(ish) period of time? Because I think that the reason why it's relatively clear now is because the substrate is not being disturbed, but a lot of fine particles are still present below the substrate surface.

I wouldn't mind waiting, but I'm worrying about my pygmy cories. The pH here (at my dorm) is around 8.2, and at my house where they've been living for the past few weeks, it's 7.0. I acclimatised them with the drip method for a few hours but they still seem visibly stressed; slightly paler, fins more clamped, etc. I read that their preferred pH is not more than 7.4 and I'm not sure if they can adapt as easily as bettas to a range.... Anyway the pH in the planted tank has remained around 7.4 every time I tested it, so I'm eager to get them in. Not to mention it's a chore to change their water every day in the small tank I have them in currently. Any thoughts?


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

You shouldn't have to wait too much longer.. Did you rinse the flourite before you put it in? I rinsed mine and the tank was clear within a few hours.
If it's not too bad and you're that worried you could probably add them soon. They could just be stressed from the move


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't rinse it until the water ran perfectly clear because the guy at the fish store told me that the nutrients would leach out if you rinsed it too thoroughly, and that the water would clear in a day or two with water changes, but I'm starting to question that and wish I had rinsed it completely anyway lol~

I am quite worried because it's been 4 days since I moved them, and they're still pale and clampy. I don't think it's anything else in the water, because I tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate today and they were all zero (I change the water every day). But I think I'll wait another day or two before I decide.


----------

